# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم McnPro-Box تحديثات :  Discussion here>> Mcnpro light Box version 1.2.2.3

## mohamed73

*What's new for Mcnlight box version 1.2.2.3 ?* *New!!* *Hot!!*  *Release contains:*  MTK bootloader update to support new CPUFixed MTK write bugs for some special ICsSpreadtrum new Flash ICs addedSpreadtrum add support Andriod base phone (Read/write/Unlock/IMEI Change)Spreadtrum Unlock function improvedFixed Mstar write flash bugsMstar Unlock function improvedUpdate Main software to V1.2.2.3Other small report bugs fixed
  Code:
 18:21:04 Welcome to use McnPro light Box  18:21:04 Baud setting ... 18:21:09 Set Baud done  18:21:09 SW V12.23 18:21:09 FW 3.09 18:21:09 SN MCNLxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 18:21:09 AC 8888-8888-8888-8888-8888 18:21:09 Box Connected!    *Upgrading from Previous Versions:*  As  usual, We recommend that all customers running previous  versions now  upgrade to new version which is available for all customers  with valid,  To download that from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]! You also can using الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] direct upgrade to last version.   *Thank  you to everyone who has reported bugs to us.  We  sincerely appreciate  your assistance. If you come across any bugs in the  product, please  continue contact our team by email / PM etc.*    
Thanks for using Mcnpro Light Box!  *The McnBox Dev Team*

----------

